# Code einfacher,eleganter programmieren



## dehlen (6. Jan 2011)

Hey Leute
ich habe hier ein Gedächtnisspiel.
Der Sinn ist das sich di Zahl immer um eine Ziffer erhöht,sodass es immer schwieriger wird sich seine Zahl zu merken.
Das Programm wurde in BlueJ mithilfe des SuM Programmgenerators geschrieben.
Alles klappt perfekt, jedoch wollte ich fragen inwiefern man diesen häslichen Code vereinfachen oder verbessern kann.

Ich danke für eure Antoworten.
Hier ist der Code:

*Hier stand mieser Code ohne Fussnoten *


----------



## bone2 (6. Jan 2011)

was ein monstercode...^^

-variablen da deklarieren und initialisieren wo sie gebraucht werden
-sich ständig wiederholende elemente in eigene methoden packen


----------



## dehlen (6. Jan 2011)

ok dankew für deine vorschkäge .. weitere ideen ?!


----------



## bone2 (6. Jan 2011)

-da sind viel zu viele leerzeilen drin und an den sinnvollen stellen wie vor nem while block fehlen sie dann
-einheitlich einrücken
-einheitlich klammern


----------



## dehlen (6. Jan 2011)

ja meine codes sehen immer so schrecklich aus 
naja falls noch jemand "programmiertechnisch" was hat immer raus damit.. möchte meinen programmierstil ja verbessern ;-)

und vorab ok ich weiß eclipse nutzen anstatt Bluej ;-)


----------



## tfa (6. Jan 2011)

- nicht alles public machen, lieber so private wie möglich.
- an einigen Stellen kann man sicherlich boolean statt int verwenden (fehler, stop).
- kleinere Methoden (wurde schon gesagt)
- Array-Indizes fangen bei 0 an, nicht bei 1.
- sinnvolle Kommentare


----------



## Landei (6. Jan 2011)

Für mehrsprachige Programme gibt es in Java schon eine Standardlösung: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 13.4 Internationalisierung und Lokalisierung


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jan 2011)

Zeilen 236 - 241 sind genau dieselben wie 291 - 296 bzw. noch viel längere Abschnitte

ganz egal was der Grund dafür war, doppelter Code ist nie erlaubt


----------



## Andi_CH (6. Jan 2011)

Remember:

-> Das Programm wurde in BlueJ mithilfe des SuM Programmgenerators geschrieben.

Da entsteht halt doppelter Code. Die Frage ist wie dieser Code gewartet werden soll.
Wenn du jetzt manuell eingreifst muss du den ode später immer manuell warten und kannst den Generator nicht mehr benutzen.

Soooo schlimm ist der Code auch wieder nicht, dafür dass er generiert wurde - da hab ich schon schlimmeres gesehen 

Je nach Entscheidung kannst du versuchen die visibility per Generator zu beeinflussen ...


----------



## dehlen (6. Jan 2011)

ok werde mal schauen wie ich das mit dem doppelten Code lösen
und @Landei
super Tipp werde es sofort durchlesen und ändern ;-)


----------



## GelbHose (1. Mrz 2011)

Hallo dehlen,

warum gibts du mein Spiel als deins aus?

Ich habe exakt dieses Spiel in meinem Informatikunterricht geschrieben und musste feststellen, dass dieses Spiel bis auf den Klassennamen exakt meinem Spiel entspricht. Sogar mein Name wurde mitkopiert.


@ Admin: Bitte dieses Thema löschen, da das Spiel ohne Einwilligung des Autors veröffentlicht und als Eigenarbeit ausgegeben wurde. User dehlen verstößt damit gegen die Urheberrechte.


----------



## dehlen (1. Mrz 2011)

Habe den Code von jmd in Twitter geschicklt bekommen der mich gefragt hatte zu helfen ud deswegen habe ichhier nach Hilfe gefragt


----------



## timbeau (1. Mrz 2011)

Und wie willst du dich verbessern, wenn du Codegeneratoren nutzt, BlueJ und am Ende alles auch noch nichtmal selber machst sondern kopierst?

Und letzendlich kommt raus, dass ja überhaupt du dich nicht verbessern willst sondern jmd. anderen helfen...


Man man man, wirr ohne Ende. :toll:


----------



## dehlen (1. Mrz 2011)

Omg das war doch nicht ich siehe oben jmd wölkte Hilfe und hat mic über twitter gefragt ob ihm helfen kann dafür habe i h ihm meinen Account zu verfügung zu stellen


----------



## maki (1. Mrz 2011)

War es denn so schwer für ihn selber einen Account anzulegen? 

Mal abgesehen davon, nicht alles worauf man die Eigentumsrechte hat ist auch schützenswert...


----------



## dehlen (1. Mrz 2011)

A nur für eine Frage wollte er sich nicht innoc einem Forum AnmElden
Also Sry für das missverstandniss aber das war nicht ich


----------



## maki (1. Mrz 2011)

Hier können auch Gäste posten falls das mit der Anmeldung zu kompliziert ist, aber das war nur mein Einwurf.

Wenn du andere Leute deinen Account nutzen lässt trägst du die Verantwortung, deswegen rechtfertigst du dich doch auch 

Für mich ist das Thema erledigt.


----------



## André Uhres (1. Mrz 2011)

Wenn es einen Oscar für den Thread mit dem wirrsten Durcheinander geben würde, wäre dieser wohl ein guter Kandidat  .

Gruß,
André


----------



## dehlen (1. Mrz 2011)

maki hat gesagt.:


> Hier können auch Gäste posten falls das mit der Anmeldung zu kompliziert ist, aber das war nur mein Einwurf.
> 
> Wenn du andere Leute deinen Account nutzen lässt trägst du die Verantwortung, deswegen rechtfertigst du dich doch auch
> 
> Für mich ist das Thema erledigt.



1)Recht hast du 
2)für mich auch


----------



## SlaterB (1. Mrz 2011)

sämtliche Vorwürfe sind abstrus


----------



## GelbHose (1. Mrz 2011)

@ maki

Klar ist nicht alles schützenswert. Und dieses Bluejspiel ist es nicht wirklich. 
Es geht mir einfach nur darum, dass dehlen(oder wer auch immer!) dieses Spiel als seins ausgegeben hat.

Hätte er nur geschrieben: Ich habe hier ein Spiel und hätte gerne Tipps von euch dazu. Kein Thema.

Aber kopieren und nur den Klassennamen änder sehe ich da als Urheberrechtsverstoß.

Steht ja sogar wie gesagt noch mein Name drin, den ich in diesem Spiel habe schreiben lassen.



Diese Vorwürfe sind nicht abstrus, da ich das Spiel eigens geschrieben habe und dafür auch Zeugen habe.


----------



## timbeau (1. Mrz 2011)

Copyright auf Code gibts meines Wissens auch nicht. Urheberrechte natürlich schpn.


----------



## maki (1. Mrz 2011)

@GelbHose

Schon klar was du sagst, widerspreche dir ja nicht, wie du siehst ist ja auf deine Beschwerde reagiert worden.

SlaterBs Beitrag mit "sämtliche Vorwürfe sind abstrus" ist nix weiter als ein Zitat von Guttenberg (ohne Fußnote, hoffentlich kommt der nicht auch noch hierher ) und sollte wohl zur Erheiterung beitragen (auch wenn ich denke dass nicht alle das verstanden haben ).

In diesem Sinne nix für Ungut.


----------



## GelbHose (1. Mrz 2011)

Alles klar  Danke!

dieser jenige war dann wohl ich


----------



## maki (1. Mrz 2011)

Sicherlich nicht der einzige


----------

